# Wiz Khalifa



## socaliboy (Dec 14, 2011)

​

[video=youtube;UhQz-0QVmQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhQz-0QVmQ0[/video] 


[video=youtube;UePtoxDhJSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UePtoxDhJSw&ob=av3e[/video]


[video=youtube;CqGajOhXfJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqGajOhXfJg[/video]


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

In on this thread, but your top 2 songs are slop.

[video=youtube;Izs1B5UXmLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izs1B5UXmLI[/video]
[video=youtube;uJCj6jGPq_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJCj6jGPq_M[/video]
[video=youtube;l85JNOGorwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l85JNOGorwc[/video]


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;dgr4eL2jSnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgr4eL2jSnI[/video]


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just another Dude wait till 2012 there will be some one new!! Lol


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 15, 2011)

Never Been is his best song, only because it samples Chrono Trigger
Frankie the Kid is good too, but time will tell if he'll stay in the game...


----------



## DROPZILLA (Dec 18, 2011)

im a Wiz fan.. this thread sucks btw


----------



## bblzs (Dec 18, 2011)

Love the Wizard.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;fxdcAkgetUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxdcAkgetUU&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;1itcjM_PX8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1itcjM_PX8k&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Flaco918 (Jan 17, 2012)

i like wiz, ima fan .....but im all JETS!!! Curren$y the hot spitta...jet life to the next life


----------



## Philidelphia Collins (Jan 19, 2012)

Cudi >Wiz wait...Cudi's nuts > Wiz


----------



## ganjames (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Wa5B22KAkEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa5B22KAkEk[/video]


----------



## Riv (Jan 29, 2012)

Wiz khalifa is the shit. But the songs the OP put are shit. Listen to flight school, deal or no deal, Mac and devin go to to high school kush and orange juice. Some of his best material. I'm a big khalifa fan.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

Blaze up and listen to this......[video=youtube;DsKYSi-Qk0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsKYSi-Qk0c[/video][video=youtube;0rY7aXtiauA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rY7aXtiauA[/video]


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice List man!! Love Wiz Khalifa!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 23, 2012)

Philidelphia Collins said:


> Cudi >Wiz wait...Cudi's nuts > Wiz


I agree

Snoop+Cudi > Snoop+Wiz

[video=youtube;b6speA_XhP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6speA_XhP4[/video]

But Cudi stopped smoking. This is why we can't have nice things. 


Just saying.... It is within your full rights to disagree with me.


----------



## blackvegi (Mar 28, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> I agree
> 
> Snoop+Cudi > Snoop+Wiz
> 
> ...



I disagree!
Wiz and Snoop #1


----------



## blueblue48 (Mar 31, 2012)

maryymaryymaryyy
[video=youtube;AbSRL8ruvIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbSRL8ruvIM[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qiisrf-MeK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qiisrf-MeK0[/video]


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (Apr 25, 2012)

teenagers.....


----------

